# r2o aquariums. 3 huge shipment, brazil l series pleco, hawaii and philippines



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello
3 huge shipments are in.
Philippine fish arrived Friday...350 fish
125 pcs ricordea yuma. orange and green 
Hawaii fish arrived Thursday
Brazil exotic freshwater fish arrive Saturday morning. Tons of l series pleco
All items are 25 – 75 percent off for boxing day starting now. Come on in and see the best prices in Canada.
I am unpacking fish as I type this. I will post a list of items and some prices asap


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

brazil list

6-9cm	Crenicichla compressiceps	
6-9cm	Crenicichla regani	
5-6cm	Laetacara curviceps	Araguaia
22-25cm	Panaque ambrusteri	L027/Tocantins
22-25cm	Scobinancistrus aureatus	L014
22-25cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L025	São Felix
16-18cm	Scobinancistrus sp. L253	yellow
16-18cm	Scobinancistrus sp. L048	
16-18cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L024	
16-18cm	Leporacanthicus galaxias L029
14-15cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L097	
12-13cm	Hypancistrus sp. L066	
12-13cm	Hypancistrus sp. L333	Alenquer
12-13cm	Panaque ambrusteri	L027/Xingu
10-11cm	Baryancistrus xanthellus L177
14-15cm	Baryancistrus chrysolomus L047
14-15cm	Parancistrus nudiventris	L031
8-9cm	Geophagus altifrons	Tocantins
8-9cm	Geophagus altifrons	São Felix
19-21cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L025	
19-21cm	Panaque ambrusteri	L027/Araguaia
8-9cm	Hypancistrus sp. L004	L028
8-9cm	Retroculus lapidifer	

marine list

CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M	CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
GREY POMA ANGEL (M)	CHAETODONTOPLUS MELANOSOMA
BLUE FACE TRIGGER -MALE ML/M	XANTHICHTYS AUROMARGINATUS
BLUE FACE GOBY	Hoplolatilus starcki 
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN	AMPHIPRION SANDARACINES
SPOT FIN/FUMANCHO LION -S/M	DENDROCHIRUS BIOCELLATUS
MAROON CLOWN -S	PREMAS BIACULEATUS
LYRETAIL HOG FISH - ML	BODIANUS ANTHIODES
RED DWARF LION	DENDROCHIRUS BRACHYPTERUS
DWARF LION -M/S	DENDROCHIRUS ZEBRA
LIPSTICK TANG - L	NASO LITURATUS
LIPSTICK TANG - M	NASO LITURATUS
POWDER BROWN TANG (m)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
POWDER BROWN TANG (S)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
CHOCOLATE TANG -m	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
CHOCOLATE TANG -S	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
RED SNAPPER - M	LUTJANUS SABAE
COW FISH (M/L)	LACTORIA CORNUTA
VLAMINGI TANG - S	Acanthurus vlamingi
ORDINARY ANGLER FISH - XL	ANTENNARIOUS SPECIES
GREEN CHROMIS -L	CHROMIS VIRIDIS
DIADEMA GROUPER	PSEUDOCHROMIS DIADEMA
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -Male	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN -M/ML	AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN (S)	AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS
GREEN CHROMIS -ml	CHROMIS VIRIDIS
SCISSORTAIL GOBY	PTERELEOTRIS EVIDES
BARRED GOBY	PTERELEOTRIS ZEBRA
GREEN GOBY	GOBIODON ATRAGULATUS
FORK TAIL BLENNY	MEIACANTHUS SMITHII
BANDED PIPE	MEICANTHUS GRAMISTES
TWO LINE GOBY - M/S	VALENCIENNEA HELSDINGENII
ANTENA / RED BANDED GOBY	STONOGOBIOPS XANTHORHINICA
ORANGE MARKED GOBY	Amblygobius decussatus
TWO SPOT HOG - M/S	Bodianus bimaculatos
BLUE GADEON GOBY	PTERELETRIS HETEROPTERUS
FIRE FISH GOBY - M	NEMETELEOTRIS MAGNIFICA
PORCUPINE PUFFER - SOFT SPINE - S	DIODON HOLOCANTHUS
CHELMON BUTTERFLY -M/SM	CHELMON ROSTRATUS
CHELMON BUTTERFLY -S	CHELMON ROSTRATUS
AURIGA BUTTERFLY - S	CHAETODON AURIGA
YELLOW LONG NOSE BUTT. -M	FORCIPIGER FLAVISSIMUS
COCKTAIL FISH - M/S	Pteragogus flagellifer
EIGHT LINE WRASSE	PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA
RED LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres biocellatus
MELANURUS WRASSE	Halichoeres melanurus
GREEN MANDARIN M	PTEROSHYNCHIROPUS SPENDIDUS
LEOPARD WRASSE	MACROPHARYNGODON MELEAGRIS
YELLOW WRASSE - M/S	HALICHORES CHRYSUS
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN	AMPHIPRION SANDARACINES
DISSAPEARING WRASSE	Pseudocheilinus evanidus
YELLOW TAIL WRASSE	ANAMPSES MELEAGRIDES
RAINBOW WRASSE	Thalassoma amblycephalum
SIX LINE WRASSE	PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA
FLAME GOBY - M	NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA
FLAME GOBY - M	NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA
PERCULA CLOWN -m	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
PERCULA CLOWN -S	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
PERCULA CLOWN -L	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (m/ml)	LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS
HARLIQUIN SHRIMPS -M	HYMENOCERA PICTA
ORD. SEA MANTHIS	SQUILLA MANTHIS
ROSE BUBBLE ANEMONE	Entacmaea quadricolor
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Green (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
CLOWN TRIGGER - S	BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM
ZEBRA ANGEL -M/ML	GENICANTHUS SEMIFACIATUS
RED LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres biocellatus
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Green (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Orange (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
BICOLOR BLENNY	ECSENIUS BICOLOR
BANDED PIPE	MEICANTHUS GRAMISTES
TWO SPOT HOG - M/S	Bodianus bimaculatos
HARLIQUIN TUSK - ML	LIENARDELLA FASCIATA


----------



## msteane (Aug 17, 2010)

What are your hours on boxing day? Thanks!


----------

